# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في الجامعات المصرية في الاقتصاد

## مروه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 

*رسائل الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في مجال الاقتصاد في كليات الحقوق في الجامعات المصرية*

*اضغط هنا لتحميل الملف*

 :Blind:

----------


## jihad11jo

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## صلاح الشيخ

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> مرفقا به ملف مضغوط بعناوين رسائل 
> 
> الدكتوراه التي نوقشت في مجال الاقتصاد في كليات الحقوق في الجامعات المصرية

----------


## صلاح الشيخ

مشكوووووووووووووور

----------


## hat76

[align=center] 
*جزاك الله خيرا*
[/align]

----------


## دكتورة وفاء

رسائل هامة وهائلة مشكورة عليها.
وبالمناسبة لمن يحتاج الى عناوين الكتب والرسائل العلمية المصرية فى الاقتصاد التى تتعلق باتفاقية الجاتس اى المتعلقة بقطاع الخدمات فى ظل اتفاقية الجات وخاصة الخدمات المالية ( بنوك - تأمين - بورصة ) وبوجه أكثر تحديدا (  قطاع التامين فى ظل الجات ) انا مستعدة لتقديمها خاصة انها كتب حديثة وقليلة أستعنت بها فى رسالة الدكتوراة

----------


## مستشار سعيد القط

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## dr-abdelrhman

مشكور جدا علي المجهود الرائع

----------


## halema

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[rainbow] موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . [/rainbow]

----------


## بومامي الميلود

*جامعة* *المسيلة* 

      بوعون نضال *      بوسكرة بوعلام *      خنوس نصيرة *رزيق بوعلام *      حواس سامية*       توهامي محمد* رضا       الفحلة* مديحة       بورحلي *الربيع       قصابي* شعبان       جعيجع *رضوان       زغاد* فوزي       لوعيل* رفيق       بوعزيز* جهيدة       فلاك مراد *      دحماني سعيدة       العبسي علي*       زيد أيمن*       بومامي ميلود*       شناتي سامي*        عبدلي حمزة*       قربابي بوبكر *      بن بتيش بلال *      لدغم شيكوش زكرياء       بالهادي سفيان       *عمرون شهرزاد *      لبي اسماعيل*       بلفروم محمد اليامين*       داودي خليل*       إسماعيل ياسين عبد الرزاق*       حرشاوي محي الدين*       شاوش عبد الرزاق*       عبد اللاوي عبد السلام       *صحراوي شهرزاد*       زروقي اسماعيل *      صغيري رضا

----------

